# Chances of getting a job? - Construction



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm a 25 years old Srilankan currently working as a project engineer in Mitsubishi elevators. and interested on relocating to Singapore.

Having 3 years experience in the installation of building transportation equipment, what are my chances of getting a job as a foreigner?

If there is anybody with the same experience or related sector, please advice me.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

crisp said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a 25 years old Srilankan currently working as a project engineer in Mitsubishi elevators. and interested on relocating to Singapore.
> 
> ...


You are not working for Mr Siva right ? :third:

Well, go after the elevator companies. However, the market is tough, so you need to keep applying


----------

